# Computer friert ein, Bild wird schwarz



## daniel kay (28. Mai 2010)

Hallo leude,

Ich hab in letzter zeit ein Problem das vorallem bei spielen auftritt, das bild wird plötzlich Schwarz, der ton läuft noch ein stück weiter und loopt dann ständig. Das einzige dass dann hilft ist ein reset weil nichtsmehr reagiert.
In dieser phase läuft der rechner selber normal weiter.

Ich vermute es könnte an der grafikkarte oder dem RAM liegen, der prozessor scheint keine problem zu haben, hab den schon mit prime95 getestet.
Die grafikkarte hat soweit eigentlich keine probleme gezeigt und nicht überhitzt aber das kann sich geändert haben.

Kennt ihr das problem?


PC Daten:
CPU: QuadCore Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550, 2833 MHz (8.5 x 333)
Motherboard: Asus Rampage Formula
RAM: G Skill F2-8000CL5-2GBPQ 2x2GB
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 280 [10DE-05E1] [NoDB]
Betriebssystem: Win XP Home SP3
Keine manuelle übertacktung.


----------



## anselm (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Computer friert ein, bild wird schwarz*

Kann es sein, dass da irgentwelche Spannungswerte im Bios noch auf Auto stehen?
Falls ja, solltest du diese noch manuell einstellen.

Edit: Ich war ein bisschen iritiert mit dem Satz " Keine manuelle übertacktung". 
Bei dir ist ja gar nichts übertaktet, oder ?


----------



## daniel kay (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Computer friert ein, bild wird schwarz*



anselm schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass da irgentwelche Spannungswerte im Bios noch auf Auto stehen?
> Falls ja, solltest du diese noch manuell einstellen.
> 
> Edit: Ich war ein bisschen iritiert mit dem Satz " Keine manuelle übertacktung".
> Bei dir ist ja gar nichts übertaktet, oder ?


Nein nix übertaktet, läuft alles auf werkseinstellungen.
Bei den spannungseinstellungen weis ich nicht genau was optimal ist, gibts ne infoseite wo ich mich bisschen informieren kann?


----------



## anselm (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Computer friert ein, bild wird schwarz*



daniel kay schrieb:


> Nein nix übertaktet, läuft alles auf werkseinstellungen.
> Bei den spannungseinstellungen weis ich nicht genau was optimal ist, gibts ne infoseite wo ich mich bisschen informieren kann?



 Man sollte die Spannungen nur manuell einstellen, wenn auch übertaktet.
In deinem Fall ist das nicht nötig.

Aber du könntest mal die Treiber aktualisieren.


----------



## daniel kay (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Computer friert ein, bild wird schwarz*



anselm schrieb:


> Man sollte die Spannungen nur manuell einstellen, wenn auch übertaktet.
> In deinem Fall ist das nicht nötig.
> 
> Aber du könntest mal die Treiber aktualisieren.


Ah ich denke die Fehlersuche hat sich erübrgt, ich habe FurMark laufen lassen und das hat nach 2 minuten genau den fehler produziert, also ist wohl die Grafikkarte nicht in Ordnung.

Ich denk aber nicht dass sie überhitzt, sie hatte eine temparatur for 85°C als der PC abgeschmiert ist, ich denk das ist noch nicht kritische temparatur.


----------



## anselm (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Computer friert ein, bild wird schwarz*

Darüber lässt sich streiten ob 85°C kritisch sind oder nicht,
aber normalerweise halten Grafikkarten so etwas aus.

Dann ist wohl mit deiner Grafikkarte etwas nicht in Ordnung


----------



## daniel kay (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Computer friert ein, bild wird schwarz*

Ich hab mal bei dem Grafikkarten hersteller angerufen, der techniker hat gesagt es könnte eventuell auch an meinem netzteil liegen. Ich habs noch ein par mal getestet und die temparatur und zeit bei der der PC abgeschmiert ist sind immer unterschiedlich, mal wars bei 85°, mal bei 75°, mal bei 72° GPU temparatur, mal nach 2 minuten bei furmark, mal nach nur knapp einer minute.
Nach dem Techniker könnte die 12V versorgung deffekt sein. Leider hab ich nicht viel Ahnung, ich werd den PC wohl mal in die werkstatt bringen damit die den genau durchsehen und die Komponenten testen können.


----------

